# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about Russian greetings

## Unregistered

Hello!I am interested in learning these  phrases but I have no idea how to pronounce them. I would be delighted if I could learn their pronounciation.

----------


## chaika

>these  phrases
What phrases do you mean? It would probably just be best for you to buy a "Russian for tourists" book.

----------

